# EPSG?



## tanzverfuehrung (1. Jun 2011)

(ich arbeite eigentlich nur mit java ,soll es jetzt aber in javascript mit einbinden)


was genu beutet dieses EPSG????



```
new OpenLayers.Projection("EPSG:900913")
```


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2011)

Google?
Ein JS Forum vielleicht?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Jun 2011)

EPSG


----------



## tanzverfuehrung (1. Jun 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> EPSG




ich kann googeln aber egal.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Jun 2011)

auf Wikipedia findet man sogar noch genau die gleiche Nummer...insofern wundert mich ein wenig die Erstellung des Thread, den das hat sicher länger gedauert als mal Google zu fragen.


----------

